# Lucifer Rising by Gavin Baddeley



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

My interest in Lucifer has come back. I am not some depressed wannebe trying too worship Lucifer to be the ultimate rebel it is just so happened I always was fasinated with Lucifer. I gues it is do when I was growing up I attened CCD and they bascly got me interest... But I just bought Lucifer Rising and am about to get into reading it. I was wondering if anyone read it? It gets into Satanic music and varies other things even Nazis which for some Nazis been following me... Well two of my friends think Nazis are sexy and Hitler is the "man" even though they don't actually believe in what happened by they are interested in him. *sighs* Ever since then no matter what I get nazis follow me. lol... I never could understand that. All well. I am not a fan of Hitler but anything evil fasinated me since I was four years old. But anyway once I read it I am sure I can give better review of the book. I wonder what is you view on Satanism and the forms that follow form Lucferians to Satanist to the Anton LeVay view point etc..? I would like to hear your views.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I don't believe such an entity exists as such, however, I can give you a little background on the concept (I'm a theology major). This is from an essay I recently did for one of my courses:

Is there any difference between Lucifer and Satan? Westerners generally would say they are one and the same. Especially those in fundamentalist Christian circles consider Lucifer an archangel who fell from grace and was thrown out of heaven because of "sinful pride." His "sin" was thinking he was equal to God and rebelling against Him. This rebellious angel is known as Satan, Lucifer, or the Devil, who tempts us to do evil. Where do these ideas about Satan and Lucifer come from? Is there a biblical basis for them? Lucifer means lightbringer, and is found in only one place in the Bible - Isaiah 14:12 - but only in the King James and related versions. However, it makes no sense to read the Devil into Isaiah 14 - the traditional role of Satan in the Old Testament. Satan comes from the Hebrew “satan”. According to Strong's Concordance, this word appears in 1 Chronicles, Job, Psalms, and in Zechariah. In Psalms "satan" is used both in the plural (accusers) and in the indefinite sense (an accuser). In Chronicles and Zechariah its usage is ambiguous, while in Job "satan" as The Accuser appears only in the first two of its 42 chapters. There is even division among Old Testament scholars as to whether evil should be associated with Satan at all. Some say that Satan was originally not considered evil but gradually became identified with his unpleasant functions. According to this approach, Satan is still God's servant. There is much in the Book of Job that tends to support this view. Some believe the first two chapters were added much later.

Want to know more, just ask.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

who was that during Jesus' fast in the desert, somewhere round matthew 4.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Lilith said:


> I would like to hear your views.


 Have you ever met a satan worshiper? There is a difference between Satanists and Satan Worshipers... Satanists are usually just Athiests who hate christians. Satan Worshipers are Evil Assholes in black t-shirts with no personality, and usually the most unattractive people in the world that pray to santa I mean satan. 
But seriously, you should bang your head a few times, listen to some Dimmu Borgir and Stryper(nice balance), drink some coffee and read some Milton and Dante. Tell your Nazi loving Holocaust Denying friends they are delusional idiots.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Joyfuldead said:


> who was that during Jesus' fast in the desert, somewhere round matthew 4.


Where a satan does appear as an angel, he/she is clearly a member of God's court and plays the role of the Accuser (possibly one of a number), much like a prosecuting attorney for God. Such a view is found in the prologue to the Book of Job, where a satan appears, together with other celestial beings, before God, replying to the inquiry of God as to whence he had come, with the words: "From going to and fro in the earth, and from walking up and down in it" (Job 1:7). Both question and answer, as well as the dialogue which follows, characterize this satan as that member of the divine council who watches over human activity, but with the purpose of searching out men's sins and appearing as their accuser. He is, therefore, the celestial prosecutor, who sees only iniquity; he persists in his evil opinion of Job even after he has passed successfully through his first trial by surrendering to the will of God, whereupon the satan demands another test through physical suffering.

It is evident from the prologue that satans have no power of independent action, but requires the permission of God, which he may not transgress. A satan is not an opponent of God. This view is also retained in Zechariah 3:1-2, where the satan is described as the adversary of the high priest Joshua, and of the people of God whose representative the hierarch is; and he there opposes the "angel of the Lord," who bids him be silent in the name of God. In both of these passages satan is a mere accuser who acts only according to the permission of the Deity.

In I Chronicles 12:1 satan appears as one who is able to provoke David to destroy Israel. The Chronicler (third century BCE) regards satan as an independent agent, a view which is the more striking since the source whence he drew his account (II Samuel 24:1) speaks of God Himself as the one who moved David against the children of Israel. Since the older conception refers all events, whether good or bad, to God alone (I Samuel 16:14; I Kings 22:22; Isaiah. 45:7; etc.), it is possible that the Chronicler, and perhaps even Zechariah, were influenced by Zoroastrianism.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Good information. Actually I know alot on the subject of Satanism from LaVey to the Luciferians. I actually seen devil worshiping and scarafice which almost got me in alot of trouble. That was because I ran into the wrong crowd when me and my friends went out. Of course my guy friend hates Christianity and Christians.... Extremly.... He doesn't hate individual people just extreme Christians who preach to him. He was almost arrested for burning a church but that was beside the point. I have seen the extreme and I seen the lesser of the extreme. I learned it depends on what you do with worshiping Lucifer and what your stance it on Lucifer. What is really evil or good for that matter? It kind of makes you question.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Doesn't make me question in the least. All of that Satanism and Nazi crap is just a bunch of malarky that a lot of ignorant, uneducated, malcontent losers flock to their particular banner's because of the promise of power. Funny thing, most of them are homeless, or living in cruddy apartments not knowing where their next meal or prospects of money, is coming from. How's THAT for power? The Devil sure loves his people! (if we just had a "Roll Eyes" smilie...)


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Depends.... I have seen people who are rich and part of an organazation (check the book Da Vinci Codes) who seem to be doing well. Most of the time they know exactly wha they are talking about they just prefer following Lucifer and know full well Lucifer hates humanity and so do they. It isn't exactly about ignorance it is about what they know. Alester Crowley, LeVay, Charales Manson, Hitler, and so on and so furth were not stupid men insept for three out of the four mention were insane and two were arrested for series crimes. LeVay probably is the smartist man who actually had pretty smart opinion but like so many young ones these days twist his words up. The book kind of gives view points and opinions on the diffrent beliefs... from what I read so far and good historical facts as well. I am pretty open to almost all religions so I perosnally don't care if someone is a Satanist or not. I just try to see the reason behind it and study it. I have so many religius related material that I forget half of what I read therefore i need to take notes.

I made a mistake I said Hitler was arrested I should have said he killed himself or well was hunted down. However you see it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anton Szandor Levay, Charles Manson and Aleister Crowley were ALL THREE charlatans! They simply had the same effect over their idiot followers like most of these scam-artist's known as T.V. Evangilist's do. You know, believe in this or that, give me ALL your wordly possessions and it will get you through the Pearly Gates! Puh-raise Jeezuz! Or in this particular, Say-Tun!

Hitler was the worlds greatest mass murderer, period. He almost geonicided (is that even a word?) an entire race off this planet. It's a HISTORICAL FACT. Anyone who believes otherwise is only deluding themselves. Try spreading this verbal equivalent of cow fertilizer in any Jewish or African-American circle, see if you get out of it with your skin intact. I promise you won't.

**** the Da Vinci code! All that stuff is bull**** too! If someone is sucessful, the ****ing devil didn't have a thing to do with it.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually LaVey never wanted anything from anyone. Alester Crowley only had a following but never asked for anything as well plus he was high and drunk half the time to care... And Charles was just a big psyco that people followed. LaVey created an anti religion. In general people just were suppose to be whoever they want to be and have sexual freedoms. He was against murder and other things most people made him out to be someone he wasn't. I studied alot on each men. Plus not to mention any religion expecially Christianity these days take so much from people. It seems people give themselves away these days.
Da Vinci Codes is a good book actually and very true. It was well researched and talked about scientist who started a group and eventually became one of the greatist anti-chirtian organizations of all time. 

Anyway I am against the Catholic Church for many reasons. They seem to be lost in the whole idea of who Jesus was and still is. It seems people misunderstand things way to much.

I just research and learn.

No every historical fact is true... Trust me I know and researched it. Yes Hitler killed millions of people (which has been proven) however I did read the other side which has some points but not stronge one.

Never trust historical facts untill you read everything you can. I made that mistake way to many times.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This thread is an excercise in utter futility.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The post above me is extremely hilarious!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> The post above me is extremely hilarious!


The person above my post must have forgotten about this game already.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey you're right.... USELESS!
What We've got here is, failure to communicate. Some girls you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last couple of posts, which is the way she wants it... well, she gets it. I don't like it any more than you Sin.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I get it just didn't think about it. I take bascly certian things I found interesting pretty serius. That is just how I am.


----------

